# New guy but I'm on Facebook group



## Psak720 (Oct 17, 2015)

Hey just got on this forum but I have been around Facebook group for some time now. Just started dream and grow last night and I'll make a log. Some of you asked for results. 

I've used other cycles as well and had good results.


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 17, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Oct 17, 2015)

Welcome....


----------



## jas101 (Oct 17, 2015)

Welcome to imf


----------



## drealdeal (Oct 17, 2015)

welcome 

HAMMER-ANABOLICS@countermail.com


----------



## luckyD (Oct 29, 2015)

welcome brother


----------



## James Blunt (Dec 9, 2015)

which group on facebook?


----------



## Riles (Dec 9, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Havincharles (Dec 9, 2015)

funny guy welcome


----------

